# An arboreal T and other spiders from central Democratic Republic of the Congo



## Danalemp1216 (Mar 18, 2018)

I am currently conducting an arboreal camera trap survey in a very remote part of DRC, and am always on the look out for T's. I finally came across one in a tree cavity and was able to tease it out. It was reminisent of _Stromatopelma calceatum_, I got in touch with some experts and it appears to be _Stromatopelma batesi_, based on the pics. I am also including some orbweavers, a net-caster, a trap door, an ant mimic, etc. Any positive ID's appreciated. One had a prehensile appendage on the abdomen.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Olan (Mar 19, 2018)

You should post a link to this thread in tarantula chat forum. I’m sure there’s a lot of people who would be very interested in the pic of the Stromatopelma who don’t frequent the field trips forum


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome wildlife, that first photo is a really cool looking spider I wonder what species it is.


----------



## Garth Vader (Mar 21, 2018)

Very cool pictures!  Wish I could help with identification.  I agree with @Olan  that posting this in Tarantula chat will get a lot of eyes on it!


----------

